# Woher Ideen für Design?



## chuvak (5. April 2007)

Ich habe schon zahlreiche Homepages erstellt, aber sie alle waren vom Design her ganz schlicht. Einfach nur Farben und Formen, nichts, dass das alles modisch macht.
Ich habe moderne Programme (Dreamweaver, Fireworks), mit denen sich alles machen lassen würde, nur mir fehlen absolut die Ideen für professionell aussehende Homepages.
Ich möchte auch keine fertigen Vorlagen benutzen, sondern alles selber machen.
(Beispiele: http://www.ewgeni.de, http://www.dynamo.kiev)

Wo kann ich Ideen herbekommen und mich verbessern?

Danke!


----------



## 69 Times Pain (8. April 2007)

Versuchs mal bei http://www.interactivemediaawards.com dort kannst du dir unter "winners" preisgekrönte HPs ansehen und dich inspirieren lassen.


----------

